# Downpipe install instructions for MK2 TTS???



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, did a little searching but I can’t find any detailed install instructions for the downpipe on my 09 TTS. Just got my 42DD DP in the mail and I’m looking to put it on this weekend. Has anyone done this job before? Is it hard to get to the bolts on the turbo? Is it worth trying to do myself or should I spend $300 and get it installed by my tuner?

I did the downpipe on my MK1 TT and it was cake! Went down there yesterday and the bolts on the turbo are tucked in there pretty good. Any help or links would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTeflon (Jun 8, 2017)

Unless instructions are provided by the manufacturer for that exact part, I've generally found that I cannot find exact instructions for my exact vehicle for the exact part I'm installing. You might find instructions for similar models. And remember that our cars are actually volkswagons.

For instance, a quick YouTube search will yield many results including this one:





Or this:


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Majestimatix said:


> Hi, did a little searching but I can’t find any detailed install instructions for the downpipe on my 09 TTS. Just got my 42DD DP in the mail and I’m looking to put it on this weekend. Has anyone done this job before? Is it hard to get to the bolts on the turbo? Is it worth trying to do myself or should I spend $300 and get it installed by my tuner?
> 
> I did the downpipe on my MK1 TT and it was cake! Went down there yesterday and the bolts on the turbo are tucked in there pretty good. Any help or links would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


How's your install coming along? I started mine this evening (base TT Quattro)...not in any rush, just chipping away at it. Here's what I've done so far...getting there...but certainly open to tips/suggestions:

*Downpipe R&R – Mk2 Audi TT Quattro (VVL EA888Gen2)*
*1.	Working Inside Engine Bay*
a.	Remove air intake up to mid-point of rear intake pipe (accordion pipe).
b.	Unplug oxygen sensor connector at firewall, and free harness from retaining clips.
c.	Stick your face where the battery (in a golf/gti/R😊…but not in our TT) would be and locate the 4 downpipe to turbo flange mounting bolts…helps to have a bit of light…soak ‘em with penetrant.
d.	Using long (~12”) extension w/16mm deep socket, remove the top 2 downpipe to turbo flange mounting bolts.[/INDENT]

*2.	Working underneath raised and supported vehicle*
a.	Using 11mm (might be 10mm…need to check) 12-pt socket w/long extension, remove the 3 driveshaft bolts; I was able to remove all 3 without rotating driveshaft…you may need to rotate (put car in neutral and rotate). Be careful removing bolts…don’t let them drop into the front subframe.
b.	Using 17mm socket, remove the 2 forward dogbone mount bolts.
c.	Using prybar/lever, push engine forward to free driveshaft from spline and shift driveshaft to side.
d.	Using 16mm socket, assorted extensions, breaker bar, etc., remove the bottom 2 downpipe to turbo flange mounting bolts….THIS IS WHERE I’M AT RIGHT NOW…I’ve loosened one of these bolts…still need to get to the lower inside one….figuring out how to get to it, may need to go at it from above.

3.	More to come….but hope it's something like, unplug rear oxygen sensor, loosen muffler slip joint, take 4 bolts off mounting bracket on subframe....pull, twist and voila...painlessly slips right out:banghead:


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

I’ve done all exhaust work on all my cars over the years. But this install looks like a pita without a lift. I ended paying local VW Audi shop $250 for the install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimerfahrt (Mar 20, 2013)

Optical TDI said:


> I’ve done all exhaust work on all my cars over the years. But this install looks like a pita without a lift. I ended paying local VW Audi shop $250 for the install.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Agree...PITA. If I didn't already have on stands and torn apart for other items, in retrospect would have had shop do it. Think I'm going to end up having to remove driveshaft entirely to get the access I need to turbo flange, as well as to pull the downpipe out.

Like OP have not found any good videos for procedure on our models...closest I've found so far for decent instructions are found on Unitronic's website for the 2012 vintage Golf R https://www.getunitronic.com/hardware/images/UH005-EXA/installations/UH005EXA_installationguide_Unitronic3inDownpipeforGolfR.pdf

Ugh, this will be a pain.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

oldtimerfahrt said:


> Yep. Agree...PITA. If I didn't already have on stands and torn apart for other items, in retrospect would have had shop do it. Think I'm going to end up having to remove driveshaft entirely to get the access I need to turbo flange, as well as to pull the downpipe out.
> 
> Like OP have not found any good videos for procedure on our models...closest I've found so far for decent instructions are found on Unitronic's website for the 2012 vintage Golf R https://www.getunitronic.com/hardware/images/UH005-EXA/installations/UH005EXA_installationguide_Unitronic3inDownpipeforGolfR.pdf
> 
> Ugh, this will be a pain.


Yes I’ve read the shaft will have to come off without a lift. Good luck and be safe under there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

After doing more research I ended up paying my tuner to put it on. I did the DP on my mk1 TT and that was cake compared to this one. Looking to get the catback next and I’ll probably end up doing that myself as that should be pretty straight forward. So far tho, this 42DD downpipe is awesome!!!! Worth every penny..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Majestimatix said:


> After doing more research I ended up paying my tuner to put it on. I did the DP on my mk1 TT and that was cake compared to this one. Looking to get the catback next and I’ll probably end up doing that myself as that should be pretty straight forward. So far tho, this 42DD downpipe is awesome!!!! Worth every penny..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Optical TDI said:


> Did you get a tune?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, stage 1 apr with testpipe option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Majestimatix said:


> Yes, stage 1 apr with testpipe option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy. I have Unitronic stg 2 and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majestimatix (Jun 7, 2015)

Optical TDI said:


> Enjoy. I have Unitronic stg 2 and love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! What’s required for stage 2 unitronic? Was gonna go that route but the closes tuner was 600 miles so I went with apr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Majestimatix said:


> Nice!! What’s required for stage 2 unitronic? Was gonna go that route but the closes tuner was 600 miles so I went with apr.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the downpipe. You can load the Uni in your garage with their cable. That’s what I did. Then you can look at codes, clear them, add DSG software, etc. I’m doing DSG software this week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

